
How did your year go? - eruditely
Did you accomplish your new years resolutions? Any plans for the new year relative to your professional life?<p>I really think this community should have more warm discussions, hacker news is ultimately, merely us. There is no leaving it, it&#x27;s an affair for all the years and decades, a part of S.V. life. We cannot fear it, we <i>must</i> embrace it.
======
eruditely
My drama with my ex-co-founder ended with him fleeing the country to England
after he was taken to court over not paying my old coworker Liam Simard,
apparently he can be banned from coming back to the country. I think this is
the route we are taking.

Other than that I hope to get hired at a company in the SF Bay Area. I learned
the most about programming, epistemology, and just everything in this year
than I ever did.

